# Transom Support Plate / Strap and Mounting Bolt Torque



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find one of these "Professional" transom plates? I messaged the owner a little while ago, but haven't heard back.

Second, anybody have good info on torque specs for outboard mounting bolts? Best reference I can find says 38 ft-lb.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Vance Manufacturing offers plates, but may only be fitted to their equipment, not sure? I'm sure Bobs and Atlas also offer plates

Although I did go with the Vance jackplate, i had mine made. Went to a fabricators, did a beautiful job.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks @Kirc. I should have been more specific. I'm looking for the "Professional" support plate on the upper outboard mounting bolts.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you looking for the OEM branded logo backing bar? If not, they are just heavy aluminum. Most machine shops could fabricate one for you with radiused corners for a clean look. 

JC Designs is good source for the torque question.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Zika said:


> Are you looking for the OEM branded logo backing bar? If not, they are just heavy aluminum. Most machine shops could fabricate one for you with radiused corners for a clean look.


Yes, branded. I don't see them on the HB site.

@JC Designs thoughts?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> Second, anybody have good info on torque specs for outboard mounting bolts? Best reference I can find says 38 ft-lb.


Tighten till you hear crunching, then +1/4 turn.



Kidding, no idea but I have a feeling it would depend on the core material of the transom. Good and tight with a normal length 1/2" drive ratchet and ny-lock nuts has never let me down on motors up to 250hp.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Call Avery at HB


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Or V Marine


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

"If not, they are just heavy aluminum. Most machine shops could fabricate one for you with radiused corners for a clean look."

yes, I just posted our Gheenoe for sale, but here is a pic facing aft, zoom in and you can see the Top plate made,....3/8" aluminum. I actually had drawn up a template in AutoCad and provided, but like noted, any shop can make them


----------



## Scotty-B (Jun 7, 2020)

Zika said:


> Are you looking for the OEM branded logo backing bar? If not, they are just heavy aluminum. Most machine shops could fabricate one for you with radiused corners for a clean look.
> 
> JC Designs is good source for the torque question.


Do the transom plates really matter? or just better for heavier engines? I have 40 hp on my gheenoe, wonder if I even need one.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Water Bound said:


> Call Avery at HB


heard back from Avery @ HB this morning. It’s not something HB does. He said it’s aftermarket / custom. He did provide torque specs.

vmarine makes some sweet custom fish graphics on theirs. I’ll reach out to see if they do the Pro graphic.


----------



## Scotty-B (Jun 7, 2020)

Kirc said:


> "If not, they are just heavy aluminum. Most machine shops could fabricate one for you with radiused corners for a clean look."
> 
> yes, I just posted our Gheenoe for sale, but here is a pic facing aft, zoom in and you can see the Top plate made,....3/8" aluminum. I actually had drawn up a template in AutoCad and provided, but like noted, any shop can make them
> 
> View attachment 149488​


that's pretty nice, I like that platform.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Scotty-B said:


> that's pretty nice, I like that platform.





Scotty-B said:


> that's pretty nice, I like that platform.



thank you,.....hull layed around here for a couple years sitting in the house on foam blocks until i decided how i was going to tweek it. The tab added (off the back side of platform) has a fiber cleat i cut the center out of, that serves as a place to strap the tiller extension off the motor when traveling .....and serves as a tie off spot for the pole when staking.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> heard back from Avery @ HB this morning. It’s not something HB does. He said it’s aftermarket / custom. He did provide torque specs.
> 
> vmarine makes some sweet custom fish graphics on theirs. I’ll reach out to see if they do the Pro graphic.


I bet Billet Badges could set something up.


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Find a machinist buddy. I machined my own lower backing plate. Wish I never ordered the top plate.


Or make one from a 3/8" - 1/2" aluminum bar stock.

The important part of the plate is the bolt hole spacing. It's standard for all outboards


----------



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

Livorsi Marine, Inc. - Livorsi OB Backing Plates


Welcome to Livorsi Marine, Manufacturer of precision instruments, marine products, and accessories.



livorsi.com


----------

